# Loud goat



## miloandcooper (Aug 2, 2012)

I have two LaMancha/Oberhasli cross 3 month old wethers and one of them is silent, and they are both sweet as can be, but for some reason every time i have left the barn for the past week or so one of my goats starts baaing his head off for no reason, i have thoroughly checked the barn for something that may be spooking him but i have come up with nothing, I am completely new to goats also so I can use all the help I can get.

Thanks


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

He loves you and doesnt want you to leave. Or he loves something you're giving him and wants more He will grow out of it... hopefully. We have a Lamancha doe who does it every year when we wean her kids and or hours before each milking. She has the most annoying voice and will be leaving tomorrow because of it. After 7 years we just cant take any more. So try to figure out if its anything your doing before he starts and if so, adjust it. Good luck.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Ditto....what Dave said. Ignore it and they'll eventually learn it gets them nothing. If you go back when it hollers then you teach it they can bring you back to the pen. We go through the same thing feeding goats. The ones that holler everytime they see me get ignored till last while the quiet ones get fed first.


----------



## miloandcooper (Aug 2, 2012)

Awesome! thanks so much it has been driving us all crazy so I have been desperate for a solution


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I am having the same problem now with my new goat who has become incredibly too co-dependent, when I have him high-lined next to my other wether and I walk away he flips out, screams and bolts to the end of the lead and tries to follow, he even broke a collar! And now his behavior has rubbed off on my mellow Saanen. I don't know what to do, I am up visiting my family in Oregon and I literally have to sleep outside with them so they don't keep the neighborhood up. He's fine the moment I walk out the door. I wonder if I should just leave them until they stop crying, like for hours and hours? We just got back from camping for 5 days and they loved it, they were mostly not tied and had lots of meadows, We hiked to the top of a mountain and they did great.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Geebus! From stand offish to mama's lil baby in what? 2 months? hehe Sounds like he needs to become better friends with your other boy to transfer some of that dependency. Legion used to do that pretty good also. But I found if you leave em a pan with a little bit of grain in it, that will distract him from you walking away. Granted you cant do this every time. I also found some success with tying Legion up and walking away and letting him kinda freak out. I would wait a few minutes and walk by him. Not close enough to touch him and walk outta sight. A dozen or so times over the course of a few days helped a bunch. I would also tie him, and walk say 30 feet away to a waiting chair and sit and just wait for him to calm down. Its to the point now where I can hi line him and he doesnt panic or cry but he doesnt like having to be separated from me. He is so good that unless I am doing something that I dont want him by me smelling or inspecting, that I almost never hi line. But once they understand that, thats just the way its going to be, they get better.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

He's doing a little better tonight actually, they both are. He gets mad and head-butts the water bucket and knocks it over the moment I walk away though, a total tantrum! It's kind of funny... I have done more walk by's today without interacting with them and making my time away from them longer, plus they got a lot more walk time and off lead blackberry bush snacking time. When camping mostly I just left them loose and they nestled down near my tent, high-lined them one night just to keep them out of stuff and they were fine because I was right there next to them. Here unfortunately we can't leave them loose at all in my parents' neighborhood, otherwise it would be easy! But I think he just needs more time and experience and a little tough love (hard to leave them when they're flipping out like that, but he especially has to learn I can leave, but I'll come back). Yep, guess I turned him into a mama's boy a little too quickly! I will say he is going to make a great packer, he kicked ass on the trail and we really did a hard climb to the top of a mountain, he's so deer-like and agile and alert (I love that and if that's an Alpine trait, then I'm already sold on them), whereas my Saanen plows along like a slow but deliberate tank. And he's better at water crossings too (thanks to his time with you). Still working on the sneaking up and butting the dog thing, but he's learning. Here are a couple of photos


----------

